# Phragmipedium besseae 'Chiguinda'



## Djthomp28 (Mar 28, 2020)

This is a nice little besseae from Ecuagenera.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been to the Chiguinda habitat Darlene, and it's a magical place. Looks like a vigorous grower!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 29, 2020)

That must have been wonderful. Any tips you gained about growing these from visiting their habitat?


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 29, 2020)

Based upon temperature, light level and moisture seen they like it cool, wet and shady. Here's a photo I took of a plant in bloom. It is growing immediately next to a seepage zone, so a constant supply of good quality water is available. If you look closely, there's a seedling growing in the wettest area to the right of the main plant. Temperature was 60F and the light level was 1,100 foot-candles.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow beautiful! Thank you, Tom.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 30, 2020)

Forgot to add; if you can get there, the Ecuagenera tours to Phrag. habitat are the best. Good guides and excellent habitat information.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 31, 2020)

thanks for letting me know. I know they were planning a phrag habitat tour in the fall. I was definitely interested. Hopefully we will be in a different global and travel climate by then.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 31, 2020)

Hope so, Darlene - The world's a little crazy now when it comes to international travel. There are two rainy seasons in Ecuador, and the Phrags. bloom then so make sure you're there at the right time. Bring a good pair of Vibram soled hiking boots.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Based upon temperature, light level and moisture seen they like it cool, wet and shady. Here's a photo I took of a plant in bloom. It is growing immediately next to a seepage zone, so a constant supply of good quality water is available. If you look closely, there's a seedling growing in the wettest area to the right of the main plant. Temperature was 60F and the light level was 1,100 foot-candles.


So cool!


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 2, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Based upon temperature, light level and moisture seen they like it cool, wet and shady. Here's a photo I took of a plant in bloom. It is growing immediately next to a seepage zone, so a constant supply of good quality water is available. If you look closely, there's a seedling growing in the wettest area to the right of the main plant. Temperature was 60F and the light level was 1,100 foot-candles.


@tomkalina were any of those sobralias in bloom when you were there?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes! It 's interesting to note that the Sobralias always seem to grow close to where we found the Phrag. besseaes. Not sure, but I think it was Sobralia macrantha?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2020)

or, you could be like Kyle and move there to work!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 6, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Based upon temperature, light level and moisture seen they like it cool, wet and shady. Here's a photo I took of a plant in bloom. It is growing immediately next to a seepage zone, so a constant supply of good quality water is available. If you look closely, there's a seedling growing in the wettest area to the right of the main plant. Temperature was 60F and the light level was 1,100 foot-candles.



Forgot to mention: The water quality in these seepages was very high - like 12-18 ppm Total Dissolved Solids.


----------

